# Who needs a quad!!!



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Had to unload trucks this morning ......to much fun to be considered work :rocknouring rain and red clay about 24 in deep!! fun fun fun


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks awesome!!! Where are the vids


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've gotten those near stuck before..... It had the larger tractor tires on it though, bobcat brand... Had to stick the forks under a containter, and push w/ the boom while gasing it in reverse! HA! :rockn: fun times.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah by looking at the colors i would say thats a Grade All brand lift. I use them often. Lull,Grade All,SkyTrack ect... there all about them same. Super easy to use and plenty fun to play on.:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well it happened I finally got it stuck the last pic is looking down on the tire from above thats a 13.00x24 tire!!! (about 40 '' tall!!)FUN FUN FUN


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah by looking at the colors i would say thats a Grade All brand lift. I use them often. Lull,Grade All,SkyTrack ect... there all about them same. Super easy to use and plenty fun to play on.:bigok:


 Genie GT 636 to be exact but you are right they are all the same


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahaha .... wait till you get the cleanup charges from Hertz.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

STOGI said:


> hahaha .... wait till you get the cleanup charges from Hertz.


$228.00 got the bill today:haha: It was worth it:haha:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

im in the wrong business. 228$ to pressure wash for 10 minutes


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL yeah you got her in there pretty good that time.:bigok:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

BigP said:


> im in the wrong business. 228$ to pressure wash for 10 minutes


It takes allot longer to get all that mud that's packed up inside and under neath the unit than you would think. 

I got called out to a job site on time where a guy had a 312C trackhoe stuck so deep they had to get another one over to it to dig the mud away from the door so the operator could get out. The mud inside the cab was over the seat. 

I also got called to a site (deer camp on the Big Black River )where the customer had left the trackhoe in a hole he was working in for a week while he was out of town. It had rain for 4 days and the river was up. All you could see was the knuckle of the boom sticking out of the water.:34:


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

i always wanted to drive one of those... looks like fun


----------

